# Operation Homefront Car Show- Ft. Worth



## anglwngss (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys! Lone Star Camaro is putting on a car show on September 14, at Bruce Lowrie Chevrolet in Ft. Worth.

All proceeds are benefiting Operation Homefront, who provides emergency financial and other assistance to the families of our service members and wounded warriors. 

We'd love to have you guys out there showing off your rides and helping support a great cause at the same time.

There will be several trophies to win including Best of Show, Bruce Lowrie's Pick, Operation Homefront's Choice, & Club Participation to name a few. 

You think your club is big enough to take the Club Participation Award away from us? The challenge is on!


Remember, September 14, 2013
11am to 3pm
711 SW Loop 820
Ft. Worth, Texas
Registration Fee $15.00


----------

